# Small tract for my two boys



## 8POINT (Dec 6, 2011)

Looking for small tract 250 or less for my two boys and me.Would like to stay in eastern to middle part of state.would like to be able to leave camper all year. Deer  turkey and hogs ok.You can PM me if you have anything.
Thanks


----------



## 8POINT (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT      HOPE EVERYONE HAS A MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## 06 Strat (Jan 7, 2012)

*Club in Putnam Cnty Needs 4 members for 2012*

We are a small club with only 8 members total that has been in existance for 44 years.  The 360 acres are divided into 9 equal sections.  Each member hunts their own section. Section selection is determined by seniority. You are allowed to hunt other members section with that members explicit permission.  Camp available with electricity.  Logging roads run through property so access is not a problem.  Approximately 60% 15+ year old pine, the balance good hardwoods with creek bottoms.  We are a modified QDM club with spead/point minimums and doe limits.  We are primarily family based, looking for men that want to teach their sons/daughters the art of deer hunting.  Membership is ~$600.00 per member, children of members under 16 hunt that members section and there is no charge for them.  Members are not allowed to bring guest hunters until the first Monday after Thanksgiving.  If you want to bait and shoot, shoot anything that passes within range, go to the woods in the middle of the day and burn up amunnition or hunt other members sections without permission, we're not interested.  If you have interest feel free to call me at 678-787-3877.


----------



## jimbos103 (Feb 11, 2012)

i have club in green co  1200 acres looking for good hunters with family dues 600.00  for more details call me 770-262-2378


----------



## Buck Hunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs two more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com
__________________


----------

